# my turn for good wishes for my old girl



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm very nervous because my 12 year old is having a surgery tomorrow to have a huge fatty tumor removed from her chest, right below her neck. It's about the size of a small grapefruit, so it has to come off. We'll probably also remove an small apple sized one from her side while we're at it. 
The problem is she has a terrible time with anesthesia. She comes out of it in a panic attack, and stays that way, thrashing and screaming, for close to an hour.
I have to stay and literally hold her down when she comes out. My vet has given her a variety of things to calm her afterward, but she seems to have problems with all of them.
So I'm very very worried about her tomorrow. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

How worrisome for you...I will certainly keep her my thoughts and prayers. I hope all goes well.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

oh i feel sorry for your girl...she will be in my thoughts and prayers...please do keep us posted tomorrow....please give her a BIG ((((((((HUG))))))))) from me and dulce mia....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

She and you will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers, I know how worrying it is to have surgery on an older girl I hope all goes well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm very nervous because my 12 year old is having a surgery tomorrow to have a huge fatty tumor removed from her chest, right below her neck. It's about the size of a small grapefruit, so it has to come off. We'll probably also remove an small apple sized one from her side while we're at it.
> The problem is she has a terrible time with anesthesia. She comes out of it in a panic attack, and stays that way, thrashing and screaming, for close to an hour.
> I have to stay and literally hold her down when she comes out. My vet has given her a variety of things to calm her afterward, but she seems to have problems with all of them.
> So I'm very very worried about her tomorrow. Please keep her in your thoughts.


She is definately in my prayers. I had a dog like this - my Ch Nitelite's High Top Tennis CD. We had a large fatty cyst removed from exactly the same place when he was ten, and I feel that he was never the same afterwards. It has made me think twice about ever having to put an older dog under. It is always a risk. Please let us know how she fares. We'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for the good thoughts.
Laura, I really didn't want to do this and I've been stressing back and forth about whether or not to have it done. Unfortunately, at this point it is starting to put pressure on her trachea and her esophagus, so I am running out of time to do something about it. My vet says she's not getting any younger, and it's ultimately going to have to be done, so I'm going to go ahead and do it. I'm very worried, however.




Pointgold said:


> She is definately in my prayers. I had a dog like this - my Ch Nitelite's High Top Tennis CD. We had a large fatty cyst removed from exactly the same place when he was ten, and I feel that he was never the same afterwards. It has made me think twice about ever having to put an older dog under. It is always a risk. Please let us know how she fares. We'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thoughs and prayers and will be thinking of you i know in England they do a special anesthic for older dogs they used it on my Meg she was 10 when she had major operation and she came out with flying colours.
Let us know how it goes it must be very worrying for you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, everyone for the good thoughts.
> Laura, I really didn't want to do this and I've been stressing back and forth about whether or not to have it done. Unfortunately, at this point it is starting to put pressure on her trachea and her esophagus, so I am running out of time to do something about it. My vet says she's not getting any younger, and it's ultimately going to have to be done, so I'm going to go ahead and do it. I'm very worried, however.


 
I completely understand, as your situation mirrors ours with Mikey. On the other hand, we've had even older dogs - both of our breeding and dogs that we saw in the clinic, do just wonderfully and having surgery made their lives better and even perhaps extended them. I pray ths is the case with your girl. The veterans are so special, and as dear to my heart as can be.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers for both of you. Hang tough sweet girl and be well.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I will certainly be praying for your girl.. that all will be well and go as smoothly as possible with no bad effects.. and for you.. to give you peace in knowing you are doing what is best at this time for your baby. I know it is a tremendous worry. We went through a similar event with our Buckwheat.. Thank God the huge tumor was just fat. 
Big {{{ HUGS }}}


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has your vet ever mentioned different types of anesthesia for surgery? I know someone whose dog did much better on one type than another, but I don't know what it's called. It is something that is used for older dogs that doesn't put them under as deeply and they come out of it faster.

I hope she does very well with this surgery.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying for your sweet pup tomorrow! I worry about Selka's fatty tumors as they get bigger too! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Healing thoughts and rooooos coming your way from the whole pack. Thank You for being there for her during this time of confusion.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers coming from pa.... moose, angel and me.
btw, what is her name?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I will be thinking about you all day! Prayers and hugs to you both that all goes well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will be saying a big prayer for her tomorrow. And my golden oldie Beau will keep his paws crossed for her too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sending good thoughts that all goes well tomorrow and your precious girl has an easy recovery.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts for your sweet senior girl - what is her name? I hope things go well.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

More good wishes that all goes well for your senior girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for asking! Her name is Tiny. She's not really tiny, weighs 58 pounds, but we had planned on getting a terrier, had the name picked, stuff ordered with the name on it....LOL




Meggie'sMom said:


> Good thoughts for your sweet senior girl - what is her name? I hope things go well.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fingers and paws crossed for all of you tomorrow...be there for Tiny when she wakes up and She may settle easier than you are expecting...I hope...


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We are sending good thoughts your way... & will be thinking about you guys tomorrow


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

You are understandably worried but as you say the tumour has to go. Prayers and best wishes coming from me that your girl has a peaceful and uneventful recovery from the anaesthetic.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way... Please let us know how Tiny is as soon as you can.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hoping all goes smoothly tomorrow. I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*For Tiny*

Many prayers and good wishes!

Gerrianne


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for your good wishes and kind thoughts. I'll post later tomorrow and update on how she's doing. Poor old girl, I hate to put her thru this. It breaks my heart to see her thrashing around and screaming after the surgery (that's what the anesthesia does to her). At least my vet is AWESOME and lets me bring a big blanket and sit on the floor with her and hold her. Took over an hour last time to get her calmed down.
He emailed me today with a different anesthesia protocol he's going to use tomorrow, here's hoping it's better for her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's hoping the new anesthesia will do better or her--prayers coming for you both from Georgia.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts coming for both of you. Keep us posted.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My prayers are with Tiny and you and the vet. I hope and pray that the new anestheia does not have the same effects as the other.
My girl, Sandy had a fatty tumor removed from her tummy about that size when she was 10 and she did great!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm hoping all goes well tomorrow and am saying a special prayer for Tiny and you. Hopefully the new anesthesia your Vet will use won't pose the same problem as previously.
Sending healing thoughts for Tiny's post-op.

~Jackie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be thinking good thoughts and hoping for the best outcome for Tiny. You'll please keep us posted.

With people we can say hey, you just have to put your head down and bull through this, but terror for a dog is a whole different animal. I really feel for her (and you).


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fingers and everything else crossed for you and Tiny. I hope the different anaesthetic protocol works.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just checking in to see if there's any word.......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers.... and anxiously awaiting news.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just thinking of you and Tiny today...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Checking in to see if any updates and more good thoughts to you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping everything went well today. You and Tiny are in our prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure wish we'd hear.... makes me nervous


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so so very much everyone for the kind words and good thoughts. Tiny is doing FABULOUS!
The new anesthesia was totally different. My vet gave her something to grog her up a bit beforehand (which he's always done) and then did his thing. He gave me a copy of the anesthesia protocol in case I ever need to take her to an emergency vet or whatever, they will know what works for her.
She was under for about 2-1/2 hours, it was supposed to go fast but when he went to check her teeth he found one that had a HUGE cavity in it and was beginning to abcess. Unfortunately, it was one of the real big lower molars, and he had to drill it out, which I've seen done before and it takes quite a while (and a lot of 4 letter words) to do. Also, the lipoma had some muscle growing thru it, so it also took longer than he anticipated. 
He came out and showed me the tumor after he removed it (ewwwwww), it was the size of a small cantalope and weighed just under 2 pounds. So now she has a pretty good sized incision, and a couple of drains in because he said with all that empty space there now there will be a lot of fluid, plus where it is it would build up if we didn't allow it to drain.
As soon as the surgery was done, they laid her on a recovery mat, covered her with 2 warm blankets and puts some warming things next to her, and came and got me and my husband to come sit with her.
She came out of the anesthesia as gentle as waking from a nap!!!!! It was just amazing. She didn't even do the normal 5 minutes of screaming and thrashing that most dogs do. She was very aware that I was there, rested her head on my leg (I was sitting on the floor with her), and I kept petting her back and stroking her while she was coming back around. Within about 20 minutes she stood up and was walking around. I just can't get over how fantastic she looked and acted! 
Of course, she's tired and a little wobbly. But she ate well tonight (normally she's sick for 2 days after) and even has a spring in her step. Her eyes are a little glazed, but nothing like the past 2 times where I thought she would die on me overnight.
I'm doing a MAJOR happy dance! And again, thanks to all for the kind words and good wishes.
He put a really cool "stocking" on her, it's got holes cut in it for her legs, and it's holding the pad that is supposed to absorb the drainage from her drains. She looks horrible in this photo, really doesn't look that bad at all in real life, but I wanted everyone to see her fashionable bandage.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! She does not look horrible, she is just wondering what's going on! Many good thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery, sounds like it is going well!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so thankful that she came through it like a champ!! Yay!!I think she looks fine in the picture. You must be soooo relieved!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotelfordogs*

Hotelfordogs:

I am SO SORRY I missed the msg. about your Tiny yesterday and I'M ECSTATIC for Tiny and you that she is doing FANTASTIC.

Our Seniors are SO SPECIAL!!

GIVE her extra kisses and hugs from me, Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a relief. Good to see she's home, upright, eating and doing OK!!! That stocking cover is great. Now for a good nights sleep! Biopsy? When do you get results?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah! I am so happy for you and Tiny. And I think she looks beautiful. :smooch:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this yesterday. I'm glad she's doing so well. I think the bandage looks comfy and she looks fine. I'd never have guessed she had just come out of anesthesia.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think she looks GREAT!!! So happy to hear she came out of the anesthesia so well.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, that sweet face! :smooch: Tiny looks great! So glad to hear that things went well today. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think he's going to send it out to pathology...it was a fully encapsulated lipoma. She has tons of them...we've removed several before. This one was just BIGGGGG!




Cam's Mom said:


> What a relief. Good to see she's home, upright, eating and doing OK!!! That stocking cover is great. Now for a good nights sleep! Biopsy? When do you get results?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks again everyone! you guys are awesome!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWW she is beautiful. And that bandage looks very comfortable. What kind of anesthesia did they use because one of the problems with Beau's heart is the staying under and coming back out and I wonder if that would help. Give her a big kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great news! I just went through the thread--and am soooooooooo glad at the good news!

Hope she continues to improve!

SJ


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy and relieved for you and Tiny!! WOOHOO!!!!

I'd like to know about that anesthesia too. My boys have never had a bad reaction but with Selka getting older, it would be great to know about a safer/ kinder way!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So happy for you and Tiny, glad she is ok and nothing serious!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry but I just saw this thread now. I'm so happy that everything went well and she came out of it fine. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiny looks beautiful in the picture. So glad the surgery went well!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is gorgeous! So glad she did well!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

am so happy to read this!!!....am glad shes well and recovering....hugs and kisses to her from me and dulce mia....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, here goes...this means nothing to me, hopefully it will to anyone's vet...of course, every dog is different and just because it worked for her doesn't mean it's the best for all dogs. But now that I've put that disclaimer on it, let me say, I've never seen a dog come out as peaceful and calm as she was yesterday. It was simply amazing.
This is from his surgical report, I'll just copy what it says and maybe someone can make some sense from it. BTW, she weighs 58.2 pounds, which is 26.5 kg, so the amounts would probably be different for a different size dog.

9 a.m. sedation Torb. .3mg/kg 8.1 (.81?) mg IM 
9 a.m. NSAID Rimadyl 100 mg by mouth
9 a.m. antibiotic pen G 1.7 ml SQ
9:15 a.m. induction propofol 12 ml IV
ET tube 10 sevoflurane
post op injection buprenex 12 pm .44 ml

hope that makes sense to someone, it sure doesn't to me!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I'm happy you had a good result. I sympathize with the lipomas. Our almost 12 year old guy just had 5 suspicious lumps removed 2 weeks ago--required sutures. We got the sutures removed yesterday and we all so happy everything was benign. They weren't lipomas but something complex with a neoplasm or something or another in there. I just heard totally benign and sighed with relief. Our guy was loopy after the surgery but slept for the remainder of the day, which helped. By the next morning he woke us up to go for his walk!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went okay for you, too! Both my old guys have lumps and bumps everywhere. I can't even think of removing all of them, they'd look like patchwork quilts. This one ended up weighing close to 2 pounds. It was huge!




Dallas Gold said:


> I just saw this thread. I'm happy you had a good result. I sympathize with the lipomas. Our almost 12 year old guy just had 5 suspicious lumps removed 2 weeks ago--required sutures. We got the sutures removed yesterday and we all so happy everything was benign. They weren't lipomas but something complex with a neoplasm or something or another in there. I just heard totally benign and sighed with relief. Our guy was loopy after the surgery but slept for the remainder of the day, which helped. By the next morning he woke us up to go for his walk!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thank you so so very much everyone for the kind words and good thoughts. Tiny is doing FABULOUS!
> The new anesthesia was totally different. My vet gave her something to grog her up a bit beforehand (which he's always done) and then did his thing. He gave me a copy of the anesthesia protocol in case I ever need to take her to an emergency vet or whatever, they will know what works for her.
> She was under for about 2-1/2 hours, it was supposed to go fast but when he went to check her teeth he found one that had a HUGE cavity in it and was beginning to abcess. Unfortunately, it was one of the real big lower molars, and he had to drill it out, which I've seen done before and it takes quite a while (and a lot of 4 letter words) to do. Also, the lipoma had some muscle growing thru it, so it also took longer than he anticipated.
> He came out and showed me the tumor after he removed it (ewwwwww), it was the size of a small cantalope and weighed just under 2 pounds. So now she has a pretty good sized incision, and a couple of drains in because he said with all that empty space there now there will be a lot of fluid, plus where it is it would build up if we didn't allow it to drain.
> ...


 
I think she looks beautiful.

I'm so happy for you, and understand how relieved you are.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, here goes...this means nothing to me, hopefully it will to anyone's vet...of course, every dog is different and just because it worked for her doesn't mean it's the best for all dogs. But now that I've put that disclaimer on it, let me say, I've never seen a dog come out as peaceful and calm as she was yesterday. It was simply amazing.
> This is from his surgical report, I'll just copy what it says and maybe someone can make some sense from it. BTW, she weighs 58.2 pounds, which is 26.5 kg, so the amounts would probably be different for a different size dog.
> 
> 9 a.m. sedation Torb. .3mg/kg 8.1 (.81?) mg IM
> ...


 
Interesting! Here's my interpretation - Torb is Torubutrol, which is a very potent antitussive - it stops severe and chronic coughing because of it's slight sedation properties. I imagine he used it because it would not have the same reaction as a Valium or other pre-op sedative (which I am guessing is what Tiny's primary problem has been). 
Rimadyl for an analgesic, induction with propofol (puts them out in order to intubate) 
Intubation with a size 10 ET (endotracheal tube) and anesthesia for the duration with sevoflurane, which is a great "new" gas that once you turn it off, they come out from under quickly and with little reaction.

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phew- good to be on the other side of this scary day. Congratulations to Tiny( and your vet)!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm so glad that everything worked out for Tiny! Now it's just moving onward:wavey:.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the translation. It makes sense. Whatever he gave her, I assume the "sevoflurane", (there were other options listed on his surgery sheet, but this is the one he used) was just fantastic for her. 
When she came home, she already had the spring back in her step. So very different from the last 2 times she was put under.
Not that I want to ever put her under again, but if I do have to, I won't be nearly as worried now that we found something that works for her.



Pointgold said:


> Interesting! Here's my interpretation - Torb is Torubutrol, which is a very potent antitussive - it stops severe and chronic coughing because of it's slight sedation properties. I imagine he used it because it would not have the same reaction as a Valium or other pre-op sedative (which I am guessing is what Tiny's primary problem has been).
> Rimadyl for an analgesic, induction with propofol (puts them out in order to intubate)
> Intubation with a size 10 ET (endotracheal tube) and anesthesia for the duration with sevoflurane, which is a great "new" gas that once you turn it off, they come out from under quickly and with little reaction.
> 
> EXCELLENT!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, I didn't know you were having that done this week. I am glad it turned out well for your sweet girl, she reminds me so much of my Tess. And speaking of my Tess, how is she doing? I am really missing my dogs, we are renting a house down here, I am always turning around thinking, I have to let the dogs out. Not missing the dog hair but missing them really bad this time. Glad your girl is doing well, hopefully she will have a smooth recovery. See you when we get back.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the translation. It makes sense. Whatever he gave her, I assume the "sevoflurane", (there were other options listed on his surgery sheet, but this is the one he used) was just fantastic for her.
> When she came home, she already had the spring back in her step. So very different from the last 2 times she was put under.
> Not that I want to ever put her under again, but if I do have to, I won't be nearly as worried now that we found something that works for her.


 
I wonder - when she had the previous surgeries did the vet either induce with propofol alone, or with maybe acepromazine as a pre-anesthetic sedative? There are a significant number of difficult recoveries when propofol is used alone. I'm curious as to whether using Torbutrol was the new componenet in the protocol used this time...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray that Tiny did so well with the new protocol and is on her feet and cheerful! It's so nerve-wracking to have anything done to the seniors....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know? I had the old protocol sheet, but I threw it away when I got the new one so I wouldn't mix them up. 
I do know that last time he gave her some ACE afterward when she wouldn't settle down, but it didn't do anything except depress her systems later that day to the point where we thought she was dead. 
I wish I could answer that. 



Pointgold said:


> I wonder - when she had the previous surgeries did the vet either induce with propofol alone, or with maybe acepromazine as a pre-anesthetic sedative? There are a significant number of difficult recoveries when propofol is used alone. I'm curious as to whether using Torbutrol was the new componenet in the protocol used this time...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know? I had the old protocol sheet, but I threw it away when I got the new one so I wouldn't mix them up.
> I do know that last time he gave her some ACE afterward when she wouldn't settle down, but it didn't do anything except depress her systems later that day to the point where we thought she was dead.
> I wish I could answer that.


Ace should never be given (as well as certain other tranquilizers/sedatives) when an animal is already agitated, it can actually make it worse.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think at that point he gave it to depress her physically, as she was thrashing wildly and 2 of us couldn't hold her down. It was horrible. I know a lot of dogs come out pretty agitated, but most seem to calm down within a few minutes whereas she just keeps fighting it.
Here's part of his email to me explaining the protocol, I'm not sure which drugs he refers to as faster, but I think it will make sense to you. Apparently in the past he tried to slow her recovery??
"...I am taking the approach that since she tries to recover 
so quickly, I'm going to go with that, using drugs that are very rapidly metabolized, rather than trying to slow her recovery. You will, in the meantime, CALMLY have coffee in the reception area whilst chatting nonchalantly about the weather, giving everyone the impression that you are completely sane..." 



Pointgold said:


> Ace should never be given (as well as certain other tranquilizers/sedatives) when an animal is already agitated, it can actually make it worse.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotelfordogs*

Hotelfordogs:

So happy Tiny is doing so well. I am probably your neighbor!!

MY Senior Golden Ret. Smooch, 10 years old, has so may bumps and the Doctor said they're just fluid filled cysts. He took need biopsy of biggest one.
If Smooch had them all removed she'd look like a patchwork quilt, too!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think at that point he gave it to depress her physically, as she was thrashing wildly and 2 of us couldn't hold her down. It was horrible. I know a lot of dogs come out pretty agitated, but most seem to calm down within a few minutes whereas she just keeps fighting it.
> Here's part of his email to me explaining the protocol, I'm not sure which drugs he refers to as faster, but I think it will make sense to you. Apparently in the past he tried to slow her recovery??
> "...I am taking the approach that since she tries to recover
> so quickly, I'm going to go with that, using drugs that are very rapidly metabolized, rather than trying to slow her recovery. You will, in the meantime, CALMLY have coffee in the reception area whilst chatting nonchalantly about the weather, giving everyone the impression that you are completely sane..."


 
HAHAHAHAHA! I like him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he has a real cute butt, too 



Pointgold said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! I like him.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Just catching up with this post and it's great the ole' girl has recovered so well. I hope she continues doing well! And an "attaboy" goes out to the vet for finding another approach to the anesthesia. It seems that vets are sometimes reluctant to vary from their routine approach.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Barb,
I just found this thread and caught up.
Wonderfeul about tiny. She's gorgeous. No way could I be sitting drinking coffee like I was sane, but I like your vet too!
I'm glad you found a new anesthesia this time. made a worrisome time much better!
Snoopy dance. Hugs to you both and put more pictures of tiny on here!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

So Glad Tiny came through with flying colors! I am going to copy your protocol to share with my vet too. (Mines got a cute butt too...)


----------

